# My trip to Belgium, Paris



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Really great pictures


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

Seems we're stuck on day 2.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

nice pix.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Aere said:


> The first two cities of your latest post are Namur (capital of the Walloon region) and Dinant. The last city is Durbuy.



With Bastogne and La Roche en Ardenne in between


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewl pix.


----------



## simbalama (May 4, 2009)

very nice photograph, pl keep it up


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Some good pics in there, but it could do with some editing. Not every pic is strictly nessesary...


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Yup, another thread I want to follow.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

One photo of Ghent slipped in the series of the Battle of the Bulge Monument. 
Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

great pictures, looks like a fantastic trip. ^^ the Cobra got UK license plate and its right hand drive, so defo from UK


----------

